# supergewinnspiel.com - Gewinnspiel-Masche



## beauty4u (27 Juli 2006)

12. Juni habe ich sms von supergewinnspiel.com bekommen wo stand dass ich gewonnen habe und um Gewinn anzufordern musste ich zurück sms (1,9 euro per sms) schicken mit Wort "Gewinn". Habe ich geschickt und nur Einladung zum Flirtline als Antwort bekommen, dann habe ich angegebene in sms Seite besucht und durch "Kontakt" per email gefragt warum habe ich Gewinncode nicht bekommen nach Sms-Anforderung. Sie haben beantwortet dass eine technische Fehler gab und dann Gewinncode mir per email und sms geschickt, dann habe ich meine Adresse zusammen mit Gewinncode durch supergewinnspiel.com Seite eingegeben und wartete auf Gewinn. Auf Frage was ich gewonnen habe war ich nicht beantwortet, musste ich 2 Mal nachfragen wo mein Gewinn steckt aber Gewinn kam nicht. 27. Juli war es so weit - kam eine Scanradio "OK-298" von supergewinnspiel.com im Wert von ca. 1 euro (solche habe ich vorher von Möbelhaus Lutz geschenkt bekommen - es hat so viele Störungen dass man es normal nicht hören kann). Dabei auf web-site Gewinne wie Reise, PC, TV, Ipod, Digicam, Handy, DVD-player waren abgebildet und unten - Garantiegewinn jeden der angefordert hat. Also ich habe für sms mit Gewinnanforderung 1,9 euro bezahlt und Radio von solchen Wert bekommen. Ich sehe hier keinen Gewinn, eher sie verkaufen diese Radios unter Gewinnspiel-Masche.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: supergewinnspiel.com - Gewinnspiel-Masche*

wenn ich mir deine früheren  Postings anschaue, scheinst du aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen 
mit zweifelhaften Seiten nicht übermäßig gelernt zu haben und entsprechende Vorsicht walten zu lassen.

cp


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: supergewinnspiel.com - Gewinnspiel-Masche*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir deine früheren  Postings anschaue, scheinst du aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen
> mit zweifelhaften Seiten nicht übermäßig gelernt zu haben und entsprechende Vorsicht walten zu lassen.
> 
> cp



Manche lernen es eben nie.


----------

